# Maya and Friends



## Corry (Oct 7, 2006)

...these are from a few weeks ago when I took Maya to the dog park for the first time.  Only just now uploaded them to my computer.   

Such a noble pup






Maya meets Chase (my friend Natalie's Golden Retriever)





Maya, Diamond (Natalie's Great Dane), and Onyx (Natalie's SIL's Lab pup)





Chasing Onyx under the bench...





Racing Diamond...





Diamond (I LOVE this dog....I almost got a Great Dane because of her)





Maya running like the wind...


----------



## Alison (Oct 7, 2006)

Great, great shots! I had a black lab named Onyx, too  Maya looks like she really enjoyed her time at the dog park


----------



## clarinetJWD (Oct 7, 2006)

She looks so happy!


----------



## photo gal (Oct 8, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> She looks so happy!


 

Exactly what I was thinking........she sure got a great new home and mommy didn't she!!!  : )


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 9, 2006)

Oooo, I like this last pic of "Maya running like the wind"! 
You know your job when it comes to photographing fast moving objects! Wow! I don't think any dog would have ever been in any of my frame. A bit of snout, a tail, a leg ... but no entire dog.


----------



## Corry (Oct 9, 2006)

Hehe..thanks everyone.  

She does have fun playing at the dog park.  Unfortunately our last visit (this weekend) ended pretty quickly, because a couple brougth thier two golden retrievers in...one of which was very dominant, and was trying to start fights with some dogs and mate with the others.  The owners wouldn't do anything about it and EVERYONE except for the golden retriever owners left. :S


----------



## terri (Oct 9, 2006)

These are so cute! She looks like she is having a blast. 

You're such a good pet owner, Corry! Maya is very lucky. 

Good action shots, too. :thumbup:


----------

